# Turkeys



## CWS (Mar 20, 2017)

A few turkys stopped by the neighborhood today. This is the wheat across the road from the house. I could use a better camera, but you get the idea.they come through about once a day. Haven't seen any strutters yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 20, 2017)

They should start soon, weather messed a lot of things up again I believe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2017)

Cool...I can't wait to hunt again. It's been almost 3 years.
Last month I had 2 toms run by me within 6 feet of me in my backyard. One was chasing the other. They must not have seen me till the last minute....

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice lil flock. They are starting up in Va. March 8th opener.


----------

